# Heater core replacement procedure



## the vegenator (Dec 9, 2010)

I noticed Coolant leaking from behind the lower dash oh and opened things up to investigate. 99% certain the heater core needs to be replaced, though I haven’t checked the hose connections to confirm that’s not the source of the leak. 

I have replaced the heater core on a mk2 Jetta, Which has plenty of online instructions and a better write up in the Bentley for the replacement procedure. But the quantum manual is lacking. And I can’t find any other resources for this procedure online.

Main question is whether I need to fully remove the AC evaporator, or if I can swing that out of the way. Can anyone offer tips on how to get to the heater core most efficiently?

Other question- can anybody identify the module in the last photo? A quick search tells me it has something to do with cruise control. Mainly concerned with what the unconnected harness is for. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

Its been quite a while so im not much help on the heater core procedure but im fairly positive you dont have to remove the evaporator.. remember it being a bit of a pain but thats about it. Yes, that's the control unit for the cruise, not sure what the harness is for but i recall a number of unused connectors in mine that have never been an issue, i wouldnt worry bout it unless your diagnosing something. good luck


----------

